# Truck and Trailer it UP!



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

We have an '04 f350 power stroke diesel automatic

And I have a 2004 ford F350 powerstroke diesel dually standard
And it has no problems pulling our CM 4 horse slant, or our S & M stock trailer.
They're both pretty hardy and very smooth pulls

Here's pics of my trailers. No truck pics though sorry

I prefer a standard truck instead of automatic though. Just because I've had so many problems with my automatics and trannys on them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It really depends on what you are going to be doing with your truck and trailer as far as what would suit you the best.

We used to have a 1994 Dodge 2500 diesel, one of the best trucks I ever had. Low geared, so fuel mileage was okay, But was awesome for a ranch truck and dirt roads! We often pulled a 20' WW canvas top as pictured.(that truck is still running and being used as a ranch pickup with well over a half million miles on it)

We also had a 2006 Dodge 3500 diesel, single rear wheel. Again with the WW trailer. Great for dirt roads and had better fuel mileage than the 94. Loved that truck cried when we sold it...

We now have a 2010 Dodge 3500 dually diesel. I hate the automatic transmission foe towing. I have driven a stick my whole life so I think maybe I am not adjusting well...LOL! Love the exhaust brake though! And the dually is awesome for towing down the pavement, I have noticed a huge difference in handling. You couldn't give me a dually for mud and snow though.
We bought a used 24' Wilson Roper stock trailer with tack room. I used to hate aluminum trailers but for what we do now it's great. We aren't rattling it apart on wash board dirt roads. If so I would of stuck to a rag top steel trailer.
We went to CA to ship yearling a couple of months ago and with this truck and trailer combo loaded with 4 horses we can go over Donner Pass on I80 at 70 mph.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting!
Roperchick: love your trailers 

Cowchick: love the pic of your truck and trailer next to the semi! So funny 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I started out with a basic 2/h bp and a half ton truck. Did fine for what I was doing then. Then I got my first gn and was towing with a ram 1500, again both worked well. Wasn't long after that I got a bigger truck and trailer. The truck was a F-250 with a 5.4l and a 24ft 2h sl with lq. Truck did ok on the flat, but pulling mountains it wasn't strong enough. I now have a F-250 diesel pulling a 3/hsl with 8ft lq. No problems pulling, half
the time you don't know it's back there.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

how often are you hauling?

once a year? not worth the investment

once a month? 1/2ton or 3/4ton truck gas or diesel 

more than once a month? 3/4 ton or 1 ton and you will enjoy a diesel much more

as far as trailers, depends what your budget is. Here on the east coast an aluminum 2 h bumper pull w/ dressing room isnt cheap, but if you're just hauling occasionally you could cut out the dressing room.



My rig:
08 2500 chevy diesel (only automatic I would probably trust w/ a diesel) extended cab short bed

I forget what year Exiss trailer we bought but it's a 2 horse straight load w/ dressing room.

Truck is great, trailer is great. When we go camping we can put up one cot on each side of the divider, has a nice large dressing room with lots of vents, aluminum is in very good shape for it being a used trailer.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

We will be hauling a ton in the summer starting next year for rodeos and camping, as well we are planning to purchase another horse next year as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

personally I like the idea of the over-sized straight load because we had 1 pony and were looking for a horse for me so didn't want to find the perfect horse to then be limited by the trailer (one of the trailers was a slant that had very short stalls in it, bit older)

BUT given that you're talking rodeo, i'm guessing avg size quarter horse build so I would say a 3 horse slant, use that extra stall for more hay on long trips, return the favor that others have lent to you of picking up their horse while going camping ect.

and then something with as much or little LQ as you and your husband want, a good awning with some side-walls/tarps could greatly increase your usable space too.

As far as truck, what brand has the best service in your area... I hate ford because we had a lemon and terrible dealer when I was young (We= my parents), My dodge was a piece of junk (assembled in Mexico, best friend's assembled in US and it survived a lot of abuse), current Chevy is great (local chevy dealer a pain, but I take it to the GMC dealer and they are great) If you are towing a lot I would certainly go with a diesel, 3/4 or 1 ton depending on trailer probably want a long bed so you can get a nice wide nose gooseneck for a bed in the LQ, Manual transmission unless you go with the Duramax Diesel then you are stuck with an automatic but the Allison has been awsome for my daily towing as well has hauling the horses.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah so I know I wanted to NOT do an automatic, but I had never considered doing a diesel. Everyone here seems to think the diesel is a smarter move. How's everyones milage on a diesel?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My rig, it's old, the trailers a stock trailer I added a tack area to. But it works for me. 








And to me that's the important thing, trucks and trailers are tools, if its shiny but won't do what you need it to, why have it? 

I've hauled the horses, a full load of hay, lumber, pulled a 20ton tag trailer, hauled tractors, etc... It does what I need it to do. 
It's a gasser, 454 auto th400 (3 speed, for ya younger folks lol) and gets 16/18 mpg. It's a lotta truck, but I use it for a truck sooo, it's my choice. 

And I bet I bought it for the cost of one new diesel dually a monthly payment 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think with my '94 Dodge pulling the trailer pictured but slower on dirt roads I got around 14 mpg? not towing, almost 20 mpg, if I remember right.

With the 06' we got 17-20 mpg! (I loved that truck) With out a trailer I could get 25+ mpg with the way I drive.

With the '10 I average 11-13mpg towing with the Wilson loaded. Empty or not towing 15-17 mpg. It seems to do better when you get on the freeway and let her stretch her legs.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Big, diesel, jacked up so high that little old ladies can't climb in, been stolen twice, 7.3L engine, and 2011 3 horse slant, never stolen (Phew!) and I got it brand new for Mothers Day


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I pull an '01 4star 2 horse straight load with a dressing room with a Land Rover Discovery with a V8. The Land Rover isn't ideal, but my dad gave it to me after I got the trailer, and it's hard to beat free. The trailer loaded is under the towing capacity, too, although we only get 12 mpg while towing. It is quite comfortable to drive since the seats are very adjustable and I'm only 5'2". I do wish it had towing mirrors and better brakes. I'm really dependent on my electric trailer brakes if I need to stop going downhill. Overall, it works great for short trips on our limited budget, so I can't complain.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Big, diesel, jacked up so high that little old ladies can't climb in, been stolen twice, 7.3L engine, and 2011 3 horse slant, never stolen (Phew!) and I got it brand new for Mothers Day


Stolen twice?! I'm not surprised lol. Its big, beautiful, and a Ford. Who wouldn't want it?!?!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 1982 McBride 2 horse straight load bumper pull, hauled by a 2012 Chevy Silverado. Not an up to date picture, its recently had a lot of body work done on it, but this is what it looked like when we bought it.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> Stolen twice?! I'm not surprised lol. Its big, beautiful, and a Ford. Who wouldn't want it?!?!


I agree an amazing truck  I want a Ford! Hubs wants a Dodge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just brought my first trailer home yesterday:









I got a Tundra because I've had good luck with Toyotas so far, plus my heel could actually reach the floor while pressing the accelerator! :lol:

For the trailer, I ended up getting a Circle J Mustang. The stalls are nice and roomy and it's very light (as in color, not weight ;-)) and airy, which were the most important things to me.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

This is my current project, going to be my daily driver and dedicated tow rig when done. 










It is a 72 Chevy C/30 that I converted to a 4x4 and stuffed a Cummins 12 Valve between the fenders, frame is fully boxed, Trans is an NV4500, 205 T case, Dana 60 in the front Eaton HO-72 in the rear. 

Going to stick a Canonball bale bed on it when its done. 

Not sure what I am doing for a trailer yet.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^ I got a big soft spot for them old Chevys, especially a '72


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> ^^ I got a big soft spot for them old Chevys, especially a '72


The way I say it is GM stopped making Outstanding trucks in 1972, they stopped making great trucks in 1987, they stopped making trucks in 1998. :wink:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

You better post pics when your project is done!
I am jealous...'72 Chev, with the good Cummins and big pumpkins....don't be looking in my yard if it disappears! LOL


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> You better post pics when your project is done!
> I am jealous...'72 Chev, with the good Cummins and big pumpkins....don't be looking in my yard if it disappears! LOL


I certainly will be, if you would like to check it out here is my you tube:

RichardsMetalWorks - YouTube

Videos of the build process on there. 

and as far as the truck dissappearing, well I am not too worried about it with this guy on duty! :wink:


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I tow my Exiss aluminium 2H with dressing room with a 4-Runner V8 2003. Unfortunately, they didn't make the V8 anymore after 2005 and recent models can't pull this much. This is my rig when moving just one horse.

Pros: Easy to tow, manoeuver and park anywhere, love the size of this combination. The trailer is appealing to the horses, bright and airy. I can camp in the dressing room if need be.
Cons: gas guzzler...

To be safer, I have a weight distribution system, air springs for my suspension and an anti-sway bar.
When we carry 2 horses, we use the pick up: GMC 2500HD diesel


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BigNickMontana said:


> I certainly will be, if you would like to check it out here is my you tube:
> 
> RichardsMetalWorks - YouTube
> 
> ...


I subscribed to your channel on YouTube 
(we recently moved back from TX too, I think I even shed a tear when I seen the casino lights..LOL!)
Like I said, very jealous...someday.. my dad had a 72 that he bought brand new and we did everything as kids in that pickup, I learned to drive in it(and a flat fendered 40's Willy's Jeep). I tried to buy it from him in my 20's for a project truck and he would never sell it to me.
I thought it would be so cool to have one and an 'ol Miley horse trailer of the same vintage for a "go to town" rig


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I subscribed to your channel on YouTube
> (we recently moved back from TX too, I think I even shed a tear when I seen the casino lights..LOL!)
> Like I said, very jealous...someday.. my dad had a 72 that he bought brand new and we did everything as kids in that pickup, I learned to drive in it(and a flat fendered 40's Willy's Jeep). I tried to buy it from him in my 20's for a project truck and he would never sell it to me.
> I thought it would be so cool to have one and an 'ol Miley horse trailer of the same vintage for a "go to town" rig


I get you, my dad used to have an 83 GMC K30 dually with a 454 and a 4 speed, I wanted that truck so bad, he refused to sell it to me. I used it all the time to haul material all over the state for his business, put over 50,000 miles on that truck when I was in high school. 

I have always loved the old Willy's wagons, had one for a while. wound up getting rid of it when I had to close my shop down after getting in a bad car accident 2 years ago. 

That would make for a very cool rig for sure.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I actually just bought my own first horse trailer today, but we have the exact same combination of horse and trailer as our friend. It worked great when we would borrow it!

*First is my truck, 2007 Ford F150. Great truck, but it is a gas guzzler! *
















*Second is the trailer, Outback by Circle J Trailers. It is a great two horse trailer with a huge tack room.*


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice, I tow with a tundra and stock trailer


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

BigNickMontana said:


> I certainly will be, if you would like to check it out here is my you tube:
> 
> RichardsMetalWorks - YouTube
> 
> ...


Just saying I have 2 German shepherds, they are as sweet as pie, but the best security system EVER!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

mollymay said:


> Just saying I have 2 German shepherds, they are as sweet as pie, but the best security system EVER!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I pity the fool who has never been loved by a German Shepherd. :lol:


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

BigNickMontana said:


> I pity the fool who has never been loved by a German Shepherd. :lol:


I so agree! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

CrossCountry said:


> I actually just bought my own first horse trailer today, but we have the exact same combination of horse and trailer as our friend. It worked great when we would borrow it!
> 
> *First is my truck, 2007 Ford F150. Great truck, but it is a gas guzzler!
> 
> ...


*

I love your setup! I know I want a bigger cab but it's still a nice looking truck! Also way love the trailer. I daydream about trailers ha ha especially ones with a small living/changing space.
Posted via Mobile Device*


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

heres my truck!








just kidding

found a pic of my old little '06 Ram 1500. he did pretty good with a little 2 horse bumper I had









I just sold my dually  but bought my parents '04 F350 
here my new guy Big Blue








aaand the tailgate that got smooshered when the trailer popped off the hitch one day and landed on it  so no handle and you have to actually reach up into the tailgate to unlatch it haha








and they got a '08 F350 with twin hay spears


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I go simple a single cab '01 f-250 and a 14ft bp stock trailer it goes wherever I need it too. Aint necessarily fancy or pretty, but it works


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, so mine haven't officially met yet (I just got the truck this week). Technically, this is the "back-up" in case the F-250 can't be used. Which, being married to a mechanic has been the case since we bought it, lol.

Anyway, 2003 Suburban and '95 Trail-et 3 horse slant stock w/ a dressing room. This is the actual concept model that they made when they came out with these, we knew the designer & he got us a deal. It's been in storage for awhile, that's why it looks to rough. It's being repainted (same color) and new wheels put on now.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

I know it is not a horse trailer, but this is the setup I moved back to Montana with from Houston Texas, it was about 1740 miles, knocked it out in 23 1/2 hours. 



















I weighed it, it was 23440 lbs.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

That takes talent, Nick!


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

BigNickMontana said:


> I know it is not a horse trailer, but this is the setup I moved back to Montana with from Houston Texas, it was about 1740 miles, knocked it out in 23 1/2 hours.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/920071_10151426684392817_629740923_o.jpg[/IM
> G]
> ...


Impressive! My hubs and I are planning to move cross state, up and over the mountains ha ha so we will have a convoy like that! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

